# Remis Blinds Spares



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get spares for Remis cassette window blinds as fitted to my 2005 A class Hymer ?

It`s the lower horizontal bar, the one attached to the folding blind as opposed to the fly screen, the little plastic spiggot at the rear of this bar which guides the cord through 90 degrees to thread through the blind, has worn through and practically snapped off, the cord will no longer remain in place and the blind is now "lop-sided" and difficult to raise and lower.

The little plastic moulding, one used at each side, looks like it may be replacable within the metal channel, its held in place by small indents in the channel at either side.

One thought was to change over "end for end" as only one side is actually used to guide the cord, this would leave the "bad side" at the center of the window where it`s not required.

I am also contemplating drilling and tapping a very small hole for a plastic screw to replace the broken guide but am afraid that this would weaken the plastic moulding too much !

From previous posts, it seems apparent that Remis blind spares are not very easily available, the German parent company are not very responsive to queries either I believe.

Anyone had any luck with spares for these units ?

Tiffy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The part you want may not be listed HERE, but these people do wonders at sourcing hard-to-get spares. I have no connection with the company other than as a very pleased customer.

Colin


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Colin,

Thanks for the reply.

I had a look at this site this morning after "googling" for spares, don`t actually list the bit, could try an e-mail query as you suggested.

Actually just back from doing a repair job which may or may not last.
There was enough plastic left to drill a very small hole and tap 6 BA, showing my age now, BA & not metric, screwed in a short brass screw and that is holding the broken bit in place and acting as a pivot point for the blind cord.

Don`t think that super glue would have been any good, the cord acts like a "friction saw" at that point which is probably why it broke off in the first place.

Hopefully will hold and not damage the cord while I try and source a proper replacement.
Will raise and lower the blind very carefully in the mean time.

Regards,

Tiffy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

They always go that "extra mile" to help. Last time I asked them, they searched and pleaded for days with suppliers and eventually found what I needed. As it wasn't listed as a spare part, they mailed it to me "gratis" as their supplier had to them, despite all the work they put in searching.

Colin


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks again Colin,

Have just raised an e-mail query on their site, will await response,

Kind regards,

Tiffy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Another long shot is HERE - note that some of the parts have a Unipart part number too! If it isn't on the pdf, then give them a call/email.

Colin

PS - click on the words "Remis blinds spares" and it will download a pdf showing some parts they have.


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Colin,

Thanks again for the further reply,

The last link supplied is on "home ground" so to speak, I am resident in N.I..
Unfortunately, can`t see the bit listed on their "pdf", can certainly give them a ring or e-mail.

Still awaiting a reply from the previous contact.

Many thanks,

Tiffy


----------

